# Some of my recent soaps!



## AshleyR (Nov 30, 2008)

Here are a few soaps I've made in the last few weeks! 

This is "pink sugar" scented soap. Not too pink, huh?  I posted about this one - the ultramarine I added didn't "take". It just turned this beige colour instead. Smells AWESOME though!







This one is "Artemis" scented. DH loves this - it's a great manly scent from SOS. This one turned out good. The white flecks on it are just sticky soap bits - I cut it too soon I think.






This is lavender, with blueberry seeds in it for exfoliation. I found the blueberry seeds way too harsh on the skin. I may have added too much. Andddd still trying to tackle the ash!






This is "Satsuma Mandarin & Jasmine". Smells A-MAZING, buttt it didn't fully gel, so it looks a little weird. And can anyone tell me why the colour didn't take well? As you can see there are flecks in it that didn't colour. I used red and yellow oxides to colour this. Where it DIDN'T gel, the colour is fine. It's just all weird in the gelled area.






Thanks for looking! If anyone has any tips for me I'd appreciate them! All this experimenting is so costly, but I am learning a lot with each batch!


----------



## heartsong (Nov 30, 2008)

*soap*

hi ashley!

good job, they are lovely!  may i suggest trying poppy seeds for exfoliation?  in a 5# batch i use 2 rounded tablespoons.  you can feel them, but they aren't sharp and scratchy.  and they look really neat.

may i plz ask where you got the pink sugar? mine turned my soap an icky beige which really goofed up my pink!

i can't tell you much about the orange and yellow oxides, as i usually use micas.  you may want to check this place out. they sell all kinds of colorants and the site has a ton of info.  i've learned alot just browsing. one of the gals there is a soaper, too, and is very knowledgeable.  you can email her with questions.

www.tkbtrading.com

fixed the web address!


----------



## AshleyR (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: soap*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> hi ashley!
> 
> good job, they are lovely!  may i suggest trying poppy seeds for exfoliation?  in a 5# batch i use 2 rounded tablespoons.  you can feel them, but they aren't sharp and scratchy.  and they look really neat.
> 
> ...



I am going to PM you right now!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 30, 2008)

Yea, my Pink Sugar was a Brown Sugar.  Smelled great, but that darn vanilla!    Did you use a vanilla stabilizer?  Your soaps look very nice to me.  I do love the Pink Sugar soap.  How long after cutting was the pic taken?

Paul :wink:


----------



## AshleyR (Nov 30, 2008)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> Yea, my Pink Sugar was a Brown Sugar.  Smelled great, but that darn vanilla!    Did you use a vanilla stabilizer?  Your soaps look very nice to me.  I do love the Pink Sugar soap.  How long after cutting was the pic taken?
> 
> Paul :wink:



Thanks Paul! They will look even better coming from your great mold! 

I didn't use vanilla stabilizer... I added a little titanium dioxide, which is why I think the pink ultramarine I tried didn't work. 

It looks pretty light now, but it has darkened since I cut it 2 days ago.... so it might still get darker!

I cut it about 24 hours after pouring it.


----------



## Shani (Nov 30, 2008)

How did you mix your oxides and ultramarines?  In the past, I would mix the oxides and ultra with 2-3 tablespoons of oil from the batch.  After I reached trace I would pour some of the soap in with the color and mix well and then add the colored soap to the batch.  (I hope that makes sense)  I found with that method, I didn't have any "specks of color" in my finished bars.  

Hope this helps
Shani


----------



## AshleyR (Nov 30, 2008)

Shani said:
			
		

> How did you mix your oxides and ultramarines?  In the past, I would mix the oxides and ultra with 2-3 tablespoons of oil from the batch.  After I reached trace I would pour some of the soap in with the color and mix well and then add the colored soap to the batch.  (I hope that makes sense)  I found with that method, I didn't have any "specks of color" in my finished bars.
> 
> Hope this helps
> Shani



Thanks for the tip Shani!

I mixed the oxides together and then with a little castor oil, into a thick paste. It seemed to be incorporated into the soap really well when I poured it - it just kind of... separated in some spots.


----------



## heartsong (Dec 1, 2008)

*pink*

from what i gather at the scent review, the vanilla stabilizer can accelerate trace.  i've never used it tho.

www.soapsupplies.net has a pink sugar that turns a light cream.   i'm going to try that and lovespell-everyone says it's a dead-ringer.

i like using micas for pink- i like the "POP" micas www.tkbtrading.com . it a sharper pink.  i also ordered some neon non-bleeding colors for swirling (like i can swirl-more like dribble/smear! LOL!)


----------



## heartsong (Dec 3, 2008)

*soap*

hi ashley!

i got to thinking about this...while visiting www.soap-making-essentials which, by the way is an AWESOME site!  i clicked on soap recipies, and went down near the bottom right in the gallery to salt scrub bar and got inspired by the technique of incorporating previously made and grated soap into the recipe.

i ordered some neon pink color, and am going to make 1/4 batch unscented and colored about the shade of barbie's pink corvette. (the doll) grate that up, then make a 3/4 batch of c/p soap using pink sugar at the regular batch strength, and adding titanium dioxide to it,  then adding the grated pink soap at med-thick trace, and molding.

i think it would be quite pretty, like pink sugar crystals mixed in with the pure white. and the neon pink is non-bleeding.

what do you think?


----------



## ChrissyB (Dec 3, 2008)

Heartsong that sounds wonderful
Can't wait to see the pictures of that!


----------



## happychicken (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi AshleyR,  very good, your soaps are really nice.


----------



## reallyrita (Dec 5, 2008)

*Some of my recent soaps*

I just clicked on these pics.  Your soaps look great.  Now, I want to try some crayon colors.  Do you get colored bubbles with them or wash cloth bleeding?  I fiddle and fiddle with micas and oxides...it is always a "c" shoot.


----------



## Deda (Dec 5, 2008)

Very Pretty!


----------



## AshleyR (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Some of my recent soaps*



			
				reallyrita said:
			
		

> I just clicked on these pics.  Your soaps look great.  Now, I want to try some crayon colors.  Do you get colored bubbles with them or wash cloth bleeding?  I fiddle and fiddle with micas and oxides...it is always a "c" shoot.



Thanks! No coloured bubbles! Using Crayola crayons to colour has been easy peasy for me. I've tried other things like oxides and ultramarines, but nothing has been easier and blended in better than melting some crayon shavings into my oils. 

I've done some research and some people say to check with the FDA about using crayons to colour your soap if you're going to sell it. Others have said that the Crayola brand are made of stearic acid and so there's nothing to worry about. Who knows!! I just make soap for my myself, my hubby, and some close family members. I'll keep using the crayons - they worked awesome for me!


----------



## pepperi27 (Dec 5, 2008)

Your soapies look terrific!


----------



## ChrissyB (Dec 5, 2008)

I think that your soaps look wonderful, I am soooo inspired with the colouring. I am on the lookout for crayola crayons!! I think starduster was going to get some too!!


----------

